# Producer from Finland



## Celestial Aeon (Jul 24, 2017)

Heya everybody,

producer from Finland here. I mainly produce celtic / fantasy / epic music. My youtube channel is slowly gaining some momentum https://www.youtube.com/c/MattiPaalanencelticmusicepicmusic and my projects have gotten quite a bit of downloads and listens throughout the years on Creative Commons site Jamendo:

https://www.jamendo.com/artist/3944/matti-paalanen?language=en
https://www.jamendo.com/artist/2740/celestial-aeon-project?language=en

When it comes to production itself my skills are a bit lacking, but I try to get better as time goes by. I mainly use 8Dio and East / West VSTs, but my library tends to get bigger than I really need


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 24, 2017)

Terve!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## J-M (Jul 24, 2017)

Teretere!


----------

